# Rbp Breeding?



## LaRaven

It's been over a month since I have gotten my 2 adults RBP's. The tank is still cycling, but well on it's way to normalizing. The water is crystal clear at least.









I have in the past month noticed them change color from dark to light. Light when Im cleaning the tank and they seem scared. Dark when they are acting agressive. I have also noticed them blowing gravel and making a nest. They will pair up and one will shake its tail really fast. The one who is mostly making the nest, and shaking it's tail, is very dark in color. And it also chasing and seems to bite the other larger fish.

I know they possibly could be breeding, and it deff seems like they are to me. My question is, Could they STILL be the same sex and also doing this behavior? It sucks they can't be sexed. I'm really curious. I have not seen any eggs. Will the lay them right on the gravel? Or should I get something smooth like slate for them? I'm not really sure what the eggs will look like.

Also, I just ordered 3 albino RBP. They are only 3inches long. I'm cycling a 20g at this time for them, they should be here in a few weeks. I paid quit a bit for them, but thought they were really neat. I know albino's are not rare, and are actully a defect of genes. But wth, they would be kewl to have. These are true albinos. Pink eyes and totally clear bodies. I have tried to look up adults on the web, but found no pictures. Maybe because they all die? LOLL FML.

~Lara


----------



## LaRaven

Here is a short video of the Piranha doing whatever it is they are doing... Do you guys think they are breeding or? I have seen no eggs, if they are infact breeding and are male/female, when should I see eggs? This craziness has been going on all day and no eggs so far. Sorry bout the vid quality, I just learned how to do it tonight.











~Lara


----------



## LaRaven

Also a picture of one of the Albino RBP that we are getting next week.










~Lara


----------



## memento

Looks liek you got a couple in the mood









Keep us informed on the albino's and post pics if possible. They are extremely rare, actually never seen one.
There have been lots of discussions about whether they exist or not. I certainly believe they exist, but usually don't survive very long...


----------



## LaRaven

Well, Apon waking up today I have thousands of light orange colored eggs. Now what? 10g tank, with mom and dads water, air stone, and what type of filter? And I will be calling the pet store to ask about brine shrimp. I have no idea. It's trully amazing that I ended up with a breeding pair. Funny thing was I guessed that the male was a male and the female a female. Thier body type is very different.

I think I can do this, I just need a bit of help from you guys. I do breed European Doberman Pinschers also, so I'm used to spending mass money on my pets. I have a slight problem though...the P's are not quit legal in my state.









The albno's will be here in a few days also. I guess I'm diving into P's head first now huh? I'm gonna need some help from you all...

Lara


----------



## memento

Have a look around in the breeding sections, I think most of what you need to know is found there.
But, to be honest, if they aren't legal you should first ask yourself if you really want to raise them, and what you want to do with 'm.


----------



## LaRaven

I ordered the brine hatchery and a bunch of eggs. I'm setting up a 10g now. I had no idea they would breed. But now that they have, I can't not try to have them survive. I will start looking for homes for them. I assume many will die even if I do a fair job at raising them. My neighboring state allows them. I will prob advertise them there.

I looked over the breeding sections, and it says I need a hob filter, I don't really know what that is.

~Lara


----------



## memento

Too drunk to give a decent reply









But for filtration, a sponge filter will do : http://www.jehmco.com/html/hydro-sponge_filters.html


----------



## LaRaven

Drunkeness is fun eh? Im STILL recovering from the weekend. Was drinking some vanilla cream flavored vodka and orange soda. Was really yummy!!!

On another note, I talked to the breeder of the albino P's, and he said his male is 10inches long and albino, the female is normal. They will be here by Friday.

Our RBP's are still gaurding the nest. The male is fanning like crazy. I don't see any sign of them being fertile. No black spot in the egg or anything. They are just light orange. They must be super small when born. Brine hatchery on it's way, and a sponge filter is coming Thursday. Hopfully I don't kill them all with my uncycled tank water from the parent tank. I'm also using a filter from the parent tank in the 10g for right now to get the bio stuffz going. How long till they hatch 2 or 3 days???

~Lara


----------



## Ægir

LaRaven said:


> Also a picture of one of the Albino RBP that we are getting next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Lara


Albino Pacu.

Colossoma sp

Good luck with the fry! with some good TLC you will have quite the shoal! just take water from the parent tank for the fry tank, and use colder (not ice cold) water to top off... will prob trigger another batch of eggs.


----------



## LaRaven

It's really a Pacu??? I will be pissed if this is true.


----------



## LaRaven

Yup, you're correct. I researched further. Gonna try to stop the transaction as he advertised them as rbp. wth!!!


----------



## LaRaven

hmm this is messed up. Now he is saying the picture is the actual fish I will get. Yet I googled "albino pacu" and found the picture from a fish place in Indiana. He says he's in NY.

Heres the ebay page where I was buying it. He just messaged me back when I asked if it was a pacu and said No, baby Red Belly Piranha. See if you guys can get some info into this person and this fish. I'm just gonna focus on the eggs. I was really close to getting screwed by this guy.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-ALBINO-PIRANHA-FLOWERHORN-STINGRAY-AND-AROWANA-/170873944589?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c8e17a0d

~Lara


----------



## Ægir

I just saw the mouth and shape of the face... compared to other pacus its an easy ID. He could be the wholesaler for the person in indiana or something, atleast he got it right.

I would report the ebay seller and get your money back... as its fraudulent


----------



## memento

Yes, it's a Colossoma sp.
The picture originally comes from a Chinese importer...


----------

